# Bbq on the palm



## delgado (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi guys! Can't see a lot of barbecues on the fronds of the palm... Is it allowed??? Or not..?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It'll be allowed if you live there, but I doubt you'd be able to rock up with a Carrefour disposable barbie and start grilling your sausages in someone's back garden.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Take pictures!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes there is no problem with bbq'ing on the Fronds, provided you live there!


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> It'll be allowed if you live there, but I doubt you'd be able to rock up with a Carrefour disposable barbie and start grilling your sausages in someone's back garden.


Why not, I am doing this every Friday evening, right in front of Atlantis, next to the entrance...


----------

